# Propane Companies, who would you deal with?



## charly (Aug 16, 2010)

Here in upstate NY, what company has an honest track record? Who are you happy with.   I already know Suburban is out. :lol:


----------



## vvvv (Aug 16, 2010)

call local better business bureau?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 16, 2010)

I use Polsinello for oil and they have always been honest and provided good service.  I used to know a few guys who worked for John Ray & Sons, but I've never had any dealings with the company.

Matt


----------



## John_M (Aug 16, 2010)

xc, I've been dealing with Snyder Propane (800-721-0313) out of Little Falls for the last 6 six years.Their customer service has always been friendly and knowledgeable. My 1,000 gallon propane tank was purchased from Snyder when I built my house six years ago and I have been using them ever since. Each summer I call all local suppliers and Snyder's prices are always the lowest. Recommended!

Based on personal reports from others and comments on various web sites, I also would not use Suburban. 

Good Luck. John_M


----------



## charly (Aug 16, 2010)

OK, thanks for all the feed back!


----------



## Later (Sep 8, 2010)

We use Suburban for our house in Jefferson County, NY. Last year we were paying 4.99/gal/ Then my wife saw a local news story about all the Suburban complaints and she got ticked off. After calling the headquarters and then the local office she got it reduced to 2.99/ gal.


----------



## potter (Sep 16, 2010)

Suburban are criminals, it's what they do.


----------



## charly (Sep 16, 2010)

potter said:
			
		

> Suburban are criminals, it's what they do.


I agree. We had Agway originally, who put in a split air conditioning system in our home along with our propane heating system. Surburban then buys Agway out. Now our air conditioner goes on the fritz. Because Subburban bought out Agway, they now have to honor our air conditioner warranty. Since they don't do the work , they had to pay another company to take care of the problem. Here's where they become crooks. A month after they pay this other company to fix our air conditioner, we suddenly after 5 years start getting a tank rental bill. They're slick , or so they think they are. I have now moved and am real happy with MarGas. They even trenched a pipe to my house , 10 feet away , which they are normally not the ones that would do the trenching. So no Surburban for me , and I tell anyone considering them to stay away.


----------



## paperman (Sep 18, 2010)

I live in the Va area and the Suburban Company sounds like the local rip-off company we have around here - AmeriGas.  I've got numerous stories but the best was when they charged customers to paint their tanks.  Even though they were just renting them.  People sometimes are just to lazy to check around.  

Been happy with Quarles.  By the way I just got a load of LP yesterday - own my tank, 275 gallon - paid $1.79 @ gallon (which includes .05 cent discount for paying driver then).  How does that compare to up north?


----------



## charly (Sep 18, 2010)

paperman said:
			
		

> I live in the Va area and the Suburban Company sounds like the local rip-off company we have around here - AmeriGas.  I've got numerous stories but the best was when they charged customers to paint their tanks.  Even though they were just renting them.  People sometimes are just to lazy to check around.
> 
> Been happy with Quarles.  By the way I just got a load of LP yesterday - own my tank, 275 gallon - paid $1.79 @ gallon (which includes .05 cent discount for paying driver then).  How does that compare to up north?


Just paid $2.99 a gallon. That seems like a good price you paid.


----------



## basswidow (Sep 18, 2010)

Avoid Suburban like the plaque.

Ours was Agway until Suburban bought them.  They've been charging $ 4+ .   Our neighbor took action and got a lawyer.  They released us from our tanks and we found another vendor for $ 1.90.


----------



## richg (Sep 18, 2010)

Suburban and Amerigas have some of the worst reputations in the business. I am fortunate to work with a local, family-owned propane company: Eastern Propane out of Oak Ridge NJ. They do some work in NY but I don't know if they can help the original poster. Eastern has been a class act in every aspect of my dealings with them and I'd recommend them without reservation.


----------



## paperman (Sep 18, 2010)

I've dealt with Quarles Petroleum out of Harrisonburg Va. for the last four or five years since dumping Amerigas and have not had any problems at all.  I even check around every year or two to check prices and they always have the best price.


----------



## charly (Sep 18, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> Avoid Suburban like the plaque.
> 
> Ours was Agway until Suburban bought them.  They've been charging $ 4+ .   Our neighbor took action and got a lawyer.  They released us from our tanks and we found another vendor for $ 1.90.


I had Agway too and they were great, then same thing, Suburban took them over. I can't believe Suburban is still in business. The guy that delivered propane for Surburban told me they get people by giving them a low price on their first delivery of propane, then they hit them with over priced propane , from then on. Delivery guy said they are losing so many customers, that upper management wanted the delivery guys to start knocking on doors to try to get new customers. Fuel guy said they were out of their minds, no way he was ever going to do that.


----------



## PastTense (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is rural Iowa a lot of people get propane from an agricultural cooperative (propane is heavily used for grain drying). You might look into that possibility.


----------



## T-Bear (Jan 1, 2014)

charly said:


> Here in upstate NY, what company has an honest track record? Who are you happy with.   I already know Suburban is out. :lol:


I live near Bolton Landing and use G. A. Bove out of Mechanicville.  They have been great and have several different plans.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 5, 2014)

We were unhappy Suburban customers until last month when we found out about Propane USA. It is sort of like a propane buying co op. We get service from another local company at a much better price with no rental fee. http://propaneusa.info/
I am still waiting for Suburban to come get their tanks.


----------

